# Chocolate odd-eye tricolor



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've decided that the roanish/merlish markings I've seen crop up in some litters are actually a form of splashing or marbling. This is one of the more interesting mousies to come from the two litters from those type of meeces. He's a buck about 7 weeks old.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very very nice moustress,you have some really interesting and attractive mice crop up.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very interesting & neat!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

He's beautiful. That's an unusual pattern - sort of mottled and rich looking with the colour. What are the coat patterns in the genetic background?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

You might have both merle and splashed going on there...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

I am very intrigued by this mousie also. The possibilities of combined merle/roan markings with tricolor are thought provoking, especially In a mousie with higher contrast colors. This chocolate and coffee is interesting, though. I still think that the mixing of white hairs is not merle or roan. I thought about silver (si), but, again, if that were true, all the babies from these litters would be silver.

I think I'm going to do at least one more litter from the youngsters, just to see if this sort of thing is a stable factor, and I may breed one of the youngsters to a mousie that is not tri/splashed. That will mean using one of my 'generic' mousies, as the splashed genes got mixed in with every other line have.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Just like many other users have said, this particular mouse really appeals to me. It's got just the right level of quirkiness to be cute, but not off-putting. I'm honestly a little confused on its genetics! :lol: Are you going to breed this particular mouse to produce ones like him?


----------

